# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Сергей Исаев. Первые серийные МиГ-29 «в строю»

## Д.Срибный

Сергей Исаев

Первые серийные МиГ-29 «в строю»
Воспоминания инженеров

Первыми «строевыми» авиационными полками, получившими на вооружение и проводившими войсковые испытания практически всех послевоенных серийных реактивных истребителей ОКБ Микояна, стали части, базировавшиеся в подмосковной Кубинке. В феврале 1949 года первые серийные экземпляры ставшим впоследствии легендарным самолета МиГ-15 поступили на вооружение 29-го гвардейского истребительного авиационного полка 324 иад (аэродром Кубинка). В марте 1955 года летчики 32-го гвардейского и 274-го истребительных авиаполков 9 иад (аэродром Кубинка) в составе сводной группы начали осваивать первый отечественный сверхзвуковой истребитель МиГ-19. В марте 1960 года первые серийные экземпляры легкого фронтового истребителя МиГ-21Ф/Ф-13 поступили в 32-й гвардейский иап 9 иад (аэродром Кубинка). 32 гиап, перебазированный в конце 1960-х годов на аэродром Шаталово (Смоленская область), в июне 1970 года получил на вооружение первые серийные самолеты с изменяемой геометрией крыла МиГ-23С.

В июле 1983 года первые серийные экземпляры истребителя четвертого поколения МиГ-29 тип «9-12» поступили на вооружение 234-го гвардейского истребительного авиационного Проскуровского Краснознаменного орденов Кутузова и Александра Невского полка 9 иад, базировавшегося в Кубинке с 1952 года. 

Статья полностью

----------


## Serega

Пока не читал статью, но вопрос уже имею.

НАХРЕНА боковик? Может мне объяснят уважаемые любители авиации, что такого на нем показано, что он присутствует?

и ваще - де полные камуфла?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Видимо для того, чтобы проиллюстрировать как выглядели первые серийные 29-е )))
Серега, не все читатели нашего сайта моделисты или фанаты камуфла. Многие читают статьи просто чтобы узнать что-то новое или из интереса ))

----------


## Skylark

Интересная инфа! Спасибо Сергею Исаеву!

----------


## Mig

> .... и ваще - де полные камуфла?


"Терпенье, мой друг, терпенье!"
Около двух десятков проекций и примерно три десятка боковиков самолетов 234 гиап, начиная от МиГ-15 и кончая Су-24 и Су-25 4-й показной аэ полка, будут опубликованы в книге, посвященной истории 234 гиап, над которой идет активная работа.

В публикации боковик дан исключительно как иллюстрация *уникального* камуфляжа первых в 234 гиап серийных МиГ-29, который не удостоился внимания уважаемого мэтра в его с Антоном книге :Smile:

----------


## GK21

Спасибо Сергею за эту очень интересную публикацию о начале освоения МиГ-29 в Кубинке, подготовленную им на основе мемуаров, предоставленных участвующими  в этом памятном событии инженерами 234-го полка.  
Что касается   летчиков знаменитого «пилотажного» полка, совершивших первыми полеты на истребителе четвертого поколения, а также участвующих на нем в дальнейшем во многих показах, визитах, боевой работе во время проведения различных учений, то могу заверить читателей, что и летчики, безусловно, уже «не  остались  в стороне" «не охваченными» и помогли сохранить «яркие страницы истории отечественных ВВС». Автор данных строк очень благодарен летчикам 1-й, 2-й и 4-й эскадрилий 234-го ГИАП – участникам первого и последующих «ромбов» на МиГ-29 -  В.В. Кравцу, В.А. Соловьеву, С.И. Безлюдному, Верозубу А.В., Арестову А.М., Яшкину В.Н., Рожкову Н.Н., Петрову А.А.и др. за ту бескорыстную помощь и участие своими воспоминаниями, неоднократными личными интервью и фотодокументальными архивами, которую они оказали мне в рамках очень интересной работы над историей 234-го полка, в т.ч. и при работе и над этой ее страницей. 
Не остались «в стороне» и первый зам. командующего ВВС МВО (бывший  командир 9-й ИАД ) Ю.В. Куликов, лично возглавлявший группу переучивания в Кубинке и первым  вылетевший на МиГ-29;  командир 234-го ГИАП  (впоследствии  зам. командира 9-й ИАД) В.П. Басов, много сделавший в становлении нового облика знаменитого «пилотажного полка» как боевой единицы наших ВВС; а также известный талантливый «Художник неба» А.М. Джус, на протяжении многих лет создававший фотолетопись полка в небе и на земле и запечатлевший тот самый первый «ромб» командира 1-й АЭ С. Безлюдного в полете. Работа над  всеми этими материалами в настоящее время продолжается и все они будут, естественно,  представлены на суд читателей, интересующихся историей 234-го ГИАП. 

Поскольку мне посчастливилось на протяжении трех десятков лет жить в известном подмосковном авиагарнизоне, то хорошо помню и первое появление МиГ-29 в Кубинке – сначала опытного в марте 1981 г. совместно с одним из Т-10 на закрытом показе Главкомату, а потом и первых строевых, в т.ч. и камуфлированных в «темный» четырехцветный камуфляж, которые стояли в полузачехленном состоянии в зоне прямо у дороги. К сожалению. пользоваться фототехникой вблизи аэродрома в то памятное и оченеь сложное на этот предмет время было далеко не безопасно и даже специальным фотокорреспондентам было дозволено снимать не все и не везде. Тем не менее,  что камуфляж был   именно четырехцветным – два зеленых, и два коричневых, аналогичных применяемым в Кубинке на некоторых МиГ-21бис в начале 80-х  – хорошо видно и на фото А. Джуса.

С уважением ко всем форумчанам
Г.К.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Работа над  всеми этими материалами в настоящее время продолжается и все они будут, естественно,  представлены на суд читателей, интересующихся историей 234-го ГИАП.


Приветствую!

А в каком формате планируете публикацию?
И сроки можете обозначить?
Будет интересно почитать ))

----------


## Serega

> "Терпенье, мой друг, терпенье!"
> Около двух десятков проекций и примерно три десятка боковиков самолетов 234 гиап, начиная от МиГ-15 и кончая Су-24 и Су-25 4-й показной аэ полка, будут опубликованы в книге, посвященной истории 234 гиап, над которой идет активная работа.


 - крики с галёрки: "камуфла!!!! камуфла давай!!!"  :Biggrin:  А если серьезно, то имхо канеха, но лучче давать не веселые картинки (боковики, которые в общем не более чем повтор фотографий), полные схемы - они по крайней мере полезны моделистам (коих немало в покупателях такой литературы).




> ....*камуфляжа* первых в 234 гиап серийных МиГ-29, *который не удостоился внимания* уважаемого мэтра в его с Антоном книге


 - не согласен. Ковыряли, изо всех сил ковыряли - но не смогли наскрести инфы на камуфл. Имхо - последний шанс это самоль в луганске, но не было возможности до него добраться. 

Вообще говоря - "цветной камуфл" ранних 9-12 это мой любимый камуфл.

----------


## Serega

З.Ы. Прочел статью - материал интересный очень! Просьба авторам стараться попутно ковырять инфу и по камуфлам. Мало ли - може кто что найдет в своих архивах. Бывают же находки.

Респект всем за этот материал!

----------


## PPV

> Спасибо Сергею за эту очень интересную публикацию о начале освоения МиГ-29 в Кубинке, подготовленную им на основе мемуаров, предоставленных участвующими  в этом памятном событии инженерами 234-го полка. ...
> Поскольку мне посчастливилось на протяжении трех десятков лет жить в известном подмосковном авиагарнизоне, то хорошо помню и первое появление МиГ-29 в Кубинке – сначала опытного в марте 1981 г. совместно с одним из Т-10 на закрытом показе Главкомату, а потом и первых строевых, ...


Полностью согласен с оценкой статьи - добротно, емко, содержательно.
Применительно к к утверждению ГК о первом появлении МиГ-29 в Кубинке - опытных Т-10 на том мартовском показе 1981 года было 2 машины: Т10-1 и Т10-3, первый В.С. Ильюшин демонстрировал в воздухе, а тройку - только на наземной стоянке.

----------


## Mirage

Большое спасибо! Прочитал с удовольствием.

----------


## AndyK

> Около двух десятков проекций и примерно три десятка боковиков самолетов 234 гиап, начиная от МиГ-15 и кончая Су-24 и Су-25 4-й показной аэ полка, будут опубликованы в книге, посвященной истории 234 гиап, над которой идет активная работа.


О как! Интересненько, интересненько мне, насколько верно вы камуфляж Су-25 отрисуете :Wink:  Иль это исключительно "Небесные гусары" будут?

----------


## Mig

> О как! Интересненько, интересненько мне, насколько верно вы камуфляж Су-25 отрисуете Иль это исключительно "Небесные гусары" будут?


Предполагается, чтто в проекциях будет один "гусар" и строевая "спарка". Боковиком будет дан строевой Су-25, на котором В.Ю. Кравцов чаще всего летал на одиночный пилотаж.

P.S. Хронологические рамки книги вполне конкретные: с декабря 1950 г. (с момента формирования 234 гиап) до декабря 1992 г. (переформирование 234 гсап в 237 цпат). Поэтому в книге будут проекции и боковики начиная от МиГ-15 и заканчивая Су-24, а не только Су-25 :Smile:

----------


## AndyK

> Поэтому в книге будут проекции и боковики начиная от МиГ-15 и заканчивая Су-24, а не только Су-25


Я понял, просто Су-25 меня из всего перечня больше всего интересуют (по вполне определенным причинам)  :Smile:

----------


## Mig

> Я понял, просто Су-25 меня из всего перечня больше всего интересуют (по вполне определенным причинам)


Ну вот, например, еще одна работа Сергея Вахрушева: "спарка" б/н красный 96, 3 аэ 234 гсап, аэродром Кубинка, 1991-1992 гг.   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## AndyK

> Ну вот, например, еще одна работа Сергея Вахрушева: "спарка" б/н красный 96, 3 аэ 234 гсап, аэродром Кубинка, 1991-1992 гг.


Понял, вопросов больше не имею :Biggrin:  Хотя... пару бачков можно было и повесить :Wink:

----------


## Mig

> Понял, вопросов больше не имею Хотя... пару бачков можно было и повесить


Как говорили римские сенаторы? - "Я сделал, что смог! Пусть другой следает лучше меня!"

Можно не только ПТБ повесить, там еще много места для других подвесок остается... :Smile:  :Smile:  "Пусть другой сделает лучше меня!"

----------


## GK21

> - крики с галёрки: "камуфла!!!! камуфла давай!!!"  А если серьезно, то имхо канеха, но лучче давать не веселые картинки (боковики, которые в общем не более чем повтор фотографий), полные схемы - они по крайней мере полезны моделистам (коих немало в покупателях такой литературы).
> 
> 
> 
>  - не согласен. Ковыряли, изо всех сил ковыряли - но не смогли наскрести инфы на камуфл. Имхо - последний шанс это самоль в луганске, но не было возможности до него добраться. 
> 
> Вообще говоря - "цветной камуфл" ранних 9-12 это мой любимый камуфл.


Боковик боковику – рознь. :Smile:  Если  какая-то фантастическая картинка с фантастическими подписями из года в год кочует по интернету и различным изданиям, в том числе и довольно солидным, то она, естественно, не представляет никакой ценности  ни для моделистов, ни для остальных любителей авиации, так как просто вводит и тех и других  в заблуждение. Яркий пример этого явления – МиГ-21ФЛ 234-го ГИАП (1967 г.) под именем ПФ/ПФМ/ПФС  в странной окраске, да еще из 4-й показной эскадрильи (в 1967 г. - !!??)
Но если такая «картинка» выполнена КАЧЕСТВЕННО И ДОСТОВЕРНО на основе НАДЕЖНЫХ ИСТОЧНИКОВ, снабжена квалифицированной подписью или комментариями, включающими ТОЧНУЮ информацию *о времени, месте, летчике, эскадрилье, событии и т.п.,* а кроме того приводится в печати ВПЕРВЫЕ, то все эти «свойства» делают такую иллюстрацию довольно ценным «первоисточником», наряду с фото (часто ведь черно-белым!), причем независимо от того, боковик это или полные проекции.  Вы согласны с таким подходом? Мне,  как моделисту, такой подход нравится.;)) 
Поскольку к данным иллюстрациям по самолетам 234-го полка я имел непосредственное отношение на протяжении последних двух лет,  помогая С. Вахрушеву необходимой фото- и документальной информацией вышеупомянутого свойства и исходниками из своего архива по Кубинке,  то могу с полным основанием подтвердить, что по крайней мере известные мне на сегодняшний день уже готовые иллюстрации к  книге отвечают всем этим необходимым требованиям. Так что никаких "мурзилокх" в данном случае не ожидается :Smile:  
Могу уточнить, что речь идет о 23-х типах самолетов и их модификаций (в т.ч. 9 модификаций только МиГ-21) и примерно 33-х вариантах их окраски. 
В частности, для отрисовки боковика «строевого» Су-25 3-й АЭ (1990 г.) было использовано несколько оригинальных цветных и ч/б фото с левого борта.  
Что касается отсутствия «бачков» и прочей боевой нагрузки, то это так и было задумано с самого начала, поскольку речь ведь идет прежде всего о пилотажных самолетах, летавших без всего, в т. ч. иногда даже без пилонов (исключая ПТБ во время зарубежных визитов и полетов на б/п). Хотя во время показов на Дембазе их часто ставили с подвеской и полной боевой выкладкой на земле, за что отвечала  4-я, а потом и ее преемница - 3-я эскадрилья.

----------


## Serega

> Понял, вопросов больше не имею Хотя... пару бачков можно было и повесить


 - а я - имею. Художнег показал следы износа. И это хорошо Но. Если он показал грязь на задней части фюзеля, то где потёки на мотогондолах? Дело в том, что если уже показыать износ, то надо ж это прадоподобно делать. Так как на рисунке - су-25 не "течет".

----------


## Serega

> Боковик боковику – рознь. 
> Но если такая «картинка» выполнена КАЧЕСТВЕННО И ДОСТОВЕРНО на основе НАДЕЖНЫХ ИСТОЧНИКОВ, снабжена квалифицированной подписью или комментариями, включающими ТОЧНУЮ информацию *о времени, месте, летчике, эскадрилье, событии и т.п.,* а кроме того приводится в печати ВПЕРВЫЕ, то все эти «свойства» делают такую иллюстрацию довольно ценным «первоисточником», наряду с фото (часто ведь черно-белым!), причем независимо от того, боковик это или полные проекции.  Вы согласны с таким подходом? Мне,  как моделисту, такой подход нравится.;))


 - не согласен. Потому что в таком случае лучше дать эти самые фото с комментарием. Не, конеха ежели идет речь про самоль, которому достаточно боковика (не всегда же камуфл имелся) - то да. Но вот пятна если есть - то боковик это мало. В качестве "веселой картинки" разве что.

Мы с Антохой потому и отказались от боковиков, хотя тех же "цветных" из кубинки можно было отрисовать штуки три. Только вот толку от этого не было бы.

----------


## Mig

> Если он показал грязь на задней части фюзеля, то где потёки на мотогондолах?


Протекшее масло будет выдаваться будущим читателям при покупки книжки бесплатно в оригинальном пузырьке со свалки вместе с сертификатом, что это масло протекло именно на аэродроме Кубинка :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Mig

> ... Но вот пятна если есть - то боковик это мало. В качестве "веселой картинки" разве что...


А когда уважаемый мэтр бутерброд кушать изволит, он разве хлебушек (боковик) не кушает, а токо колбаску с сырком (проекции)? :Smile: 

Напомню, что писал выше:  "Около двух десятков проекций и примерно три десятка боковиков самолетов 234 гиап, начиная от МиГ-15 и кончая Су-27, Су-24 и Су-25 4-й показной аэ полка, будут опубликованы *в книге" об истории полка*, а не в *альбоме для моделистов*, посвященном одному единственному самолету .

----------


## Serega

> Протекшее масло будет выдаваться будущим читателям при покупки книжки бесплатно в оригинальном пузырьке со свалки вместе с сертификатом, что это масло протекло именно на аэродроме Кубинка


 - ну зачем утрировать, надо просто рисунок доработать.

----------


## Mig

> - ну зачем утрировать, надо просто рисунок доработать.


Вот что ответил по этому поводу автор рисунка Сергей Вахрушев: 

"_А где "эхперт" вообще увидел течь и износ? По дате сюжета самолет сравнительно новый, а на брюхе показаны следы пробежки по мокрому грунту - три грязевых "дорожки". Рисовано, кстати, с фото. 

Впрочем, были бы рады видеть ваш Су-25 с "правильной" "течкой"_ :Smile: "

----------


## Serega

> А когда уважаемый мэтр бутерброд кушать изволит, он разве хлебушек (боковик) не кушает, а токо колбаску с сырком (проекции)?


 - уважаемый мэтр кушает тока полноценные бутрики. Если имеется исключительно хлеб, то он его не называет бутриком. 




> Напомню, что писал выше:  "Около двух десятков проекций и примерно три десятка боковиков самолетов 234 гиап, начиная от МиГ-15 и кончая Су-27, Су-24 и Су-25 4-й показной аэ полка, будут опубликованы *в книге" об истории полка*, а не в *альбоме для моделистов*, посвященном одному единственному самолету .


 - ну тут скажу вот что. Поскольку это ваша книга, то вы конеха и решаете, что да как. Например я считаю, что по части проработки воспоминаний - вы очень сильный сделали шаг вперед. Я не стараюсь спорить с очевидными фактами.

А вот рисунки - это уже дело такое. Конечно, в качестве "веселых картинок" они уместны, но надо и тут идти вперед. В рисовке, как таковой, должен быть смысл, и лучше потратить время и силы художника туда, где от них толку будет больше. А кроме того - рисовать самоли тоже надо качественно.

Прошли те времена, когда рисунок был в цене. Счас времена иные - в цене только качественные рисунки. 

Например для второго тома я сделал полностью новый шаблон, и уровень проработки инфы мы с Антохой также стараемся повышать.

----------


## Mig

> ...Поскольку это ваша книга, то вы конеха и решаете, что да как....


Вот на этой мысли и предлагаю завершить обсуждение. Тем более, если это обсуждение иллюстраций будущей книги строится всего-навсего на *двух рисунках инет-качества*. 
"Страна советов" давно закончилась. А на "Дойче", насколько я знаю из своего не малого опыта общения с "дойчами", не принято навязывать советы, пока их не попросят.

Будем ждать 2-й том с "новым шаблоном", чтобы было с чего брать пример исключительно "качественной рисовки".

----------


## kfmut

Уважаемые, фаллометрия дело нужное и достойное каждого настоящего мужика :-))))), но не могли бы вы между делом ответить на следующий вопросик:

выше GK21 сказал что ранний камо 29-ого состоял из 4-х цветов( 2 зелёных, 2 коричневых + я так понимаю, серый низ), вот я смотрю на картинк



вижу светло-зелёный, светло-коричневый(песочный), скажем так, буржуйский Olive Drab + серый низ, что я пропустил?

----------


## Mig

> ...выше GK21 сказал что ранний камо 29-ого состоял из 4-х цветов( 2 зелёных, 2 коричневых + я так понимаю, серый низ)...


Это сугубо личное мнение GK21.

----------


## Serega

> Это сугубо личное мнение GK21.


 - но камуфл верха был действительно 4-цветным + серый низ.

----------


## Serega

> Вот на этой мысли и предлагаю завершить обсуждение.


 - да можем и завершить. Ради Бога.




> Тем более, если это обсуждение иллюстраций будущей книги строится всего-навсего на *двух рисунках инет-качества*.


 - так мы же обсуждаем лишь то, что на них видно. Так что тут нет никакого несоответствия.




> "Страна советов" давно закончилась. А на "Дойче", насколько я знаю из своего не малого опыта общения с "дойчами", не принято навязывать советы, пока их не попросят.


 - она может и закончилась, но вы поймите, что ведь хочется хорошей литературы, качественной. И если появляется возможность сказать свое мнение человеку - тем более аргументированно, почему бы не сделать это?

Например, если бы чутка ранее фотоманьяки активизировались, я бы не допустил ошибок на борту 12 в первом томе. А так - ошибся. 




> Будем ждать 2-й том с "новым шаблоном", чтобы было с чего брать пример исключительно "качественной рисовки".


 - ну с меня пример можно брать тока в том, что я стремлюсь повысить уровень и стараюсь что-то делать тока при наличии достаточного количества инфы. Все иные попытки приводили к досадным ошибкам. Камуфл советских самолей - не та тема, где надо думать. Надо смотреть. На фоты. И правильно смотреть. Это очень важно.


Вообще хочу сказать, что вы зря воспринимаете (как мне кажется), замечания как некое критиканство.

----------


## AndyK

Уважаемые доны, по существу вопроса имею сказать следущее.
1. Камуфляж (деформирующая маскировочная окраска) по определению - многоцветная, однотонный низ - защитная окраска, соответственно цвет низа в число цветов камуфляжа не входит. Это для понимания однозначности терминологии.
2. Миг-29, о которых ведем речь, в действительности были окрашены в 4-х цветный камуфляж, соответственно приведенный рисунок априори ошибочный.
3. Не стоит принимать в штыки конструктивную критику. Лично я, например,не ставлю перед собой цель кого-то "утопить" в чем-то, Серега, предполагаю тоже. Более того, всегда рад помочь и поделиться накопленными за десятилетия "варения" в "теме" (окрасочной) знаниями. Не нуждаетесь в помощи, нет проблем, но будьте готовы к конструктивным замечаниям и воспринимайте их достойно. 
4. Сергей, честно сказать, мне не ясны мотивы приведения в книге *не для моделистов* проекций нижних поверхностей самолетов. Какую смысловую нагрузку в вашем понимании они несут? Был несказанно удивлен сим фактом, поэтому и отписал - "вопросов больше не имею". Но  раз уж тут "пошла такая пьянка", осмеливаюсь спросить (без всяких подколок и ерничества)

----------


## Mig

> 2. Миг-29, о которых ведем речь, в действительности были окрашены в 4-х цветный камуфляж, соответственно приведенный рисунок априори ошибочный.
> 4. Сергей, честно сказать, мне не ясны мотивы приведения в книге *не для моделистов* проекций нижних поверхностей самолетов. Какую смысловую нагрузку в вашем понимании они несут?


2) Будьте добры, предъявите конкретные доказательства того, что первые серийные МиГ-29 (б/н с 01 по 08 синий ), поступившие на вооружение 234 гиап в июле 1983 г., были окрашены в 4-х цветный камуфляж. Обращаю Ваше внимание, что речь идет исключительно о самолетах 234 гиап. Фото самолетов других полков во внимание не принимаются.
4) По решению автора и художника некоторые самолеты 234 гиап будут представлены в 4-х проекциях: вид сбоку слева, вид сбоку справа, вид сверху, вид снизу.

----------


## AndyK

2) Уууу, как все запущено  :Smile: 
Во-первых, доказательства должны предоставлять авторы. 
Пож-ста, приведи док-ва того, что эти самолеты имели 3-х цветный камуфляж. Как справедливо заметил на одном форуме Юра Тепсуркаев, эдак, с-т можно нарисовать в малиново-сиреневом камуфляже и мол, докажите, что такого не было  :Biggrin:  Во-вторых, на известных фото Джуса совершенно отчетливо различимы четыре цвета камо. Если этого мало и хотите кубинского самоля, вот вам пож-ста. Один экз. сохранился в Луганском музее.
4) И все-таки, какова мотивация? "Я так вижу" - не аргумент  :Wink:

----------


## GK21

То, что  камуфляж был четырехцветный, действительно хорошо видно на серии фото с «ромбом» С.И. Безлюдного, сделанных А.Джусом в воздухе пленочной камерой. Но и на них в нормальном разрешении довольно четко просматривается темно-коричневое пятно в верхней части килей *всех самолетов в «ромбе*», в т.ч. на самолете правого ведомого В.В. Кравца с б/н «02» . Хочу только заметить, что сделаны эти фото были только летом 1985 г., т.е. через 2 года после первого вылета МиГ-29 а Кубинке. Других  цветных *четких* снимков этих самолетов , насколько мне известно от самого  А. Джуса и от всех летчиков этой первой группы,с которыми довелось обсуждать эту интересную тему, не имеется. Нет таковых фото ранних камуфлированных «цветных» МиГ-29  и  у меня, хотя соблазн  в те далекие 80-е был, не скрою,  очень велик.  К сожалению, собственные устные воспоминания в таких случаях в расчет не принимаются  :Smile: 
Думаю, что когда С. Вахрушев делал этот боковик, то у него просто не было под рукой фото хорошего качества  с контрастной границей цветов и недостающий «элемент» на рисунке легко устраним.

----------


## AndyK

> Но и на них в нормальном разрешении довольно четко просматривается темно-коричневое пятно в верхней части килей *всех самолетов в «ромбе*», в т.ч. на самолете правого ведомого В.В. Кравца с б/н «02».


Точно так. Их же мы наблюдаем и на 04-ом из Луганского музея. 




> Думаю, что когда С. Вахрушев делал этот боковик, то у него просто не было под рукой фото хорошего качества  с контрастной границей цветов


Как написал выше Серега, "надо смотреть. На фоты. И *правильно* смотреть. Это очень важно." Плюс к этому можно было бы немножко уделить времени анализу информации, касаемо окраски Миг-29 вообще. Нет времени,  что мешает прибегнуть к помощи людей, более компетентных в вопросах окраски Миг-29?  :Smile:  




> и недостающий «элемент» на рисунке легко устраним.


Так за чем же дело стало? Если с указанной ошибкой поправить еще как минимум парочку недостаточков, видимых даже на таком плохоньком фото, то тогда и можно будет говорить, что _«картинка» выполнена КАЧЕСТВЕННО И ДОСТОВЕРНО на основе НАДЕЖНЫХ ИСТОЧНИКОВ_

----------


## Mig

*Сергей Вахрушев* не имеет возможности писать на этот форум.
Публикую его ответ:

_"… Уважаемые доны, по существу вопроса имею сказать следущее.
2. Миг-29, о которых ведем речь, в действительности были окрашены в
4-х цветный камуфляж, соответственно приведенный рисунок априори
ошибочный…."_

Вообще-то, уважаемый дон,  Ваше суждение тоже апириори поспешное. Камуфляж, действительно, 4-хцветный, приглядитесь как следует. А то, что это плохо видно при таком разрешении - неудивительно. И подтверждением служат не только  исходные фото А.Джуса, но и предъявленное Вами же "луганское". Велика ли  разница в
цветовой гамме, причем "снятой в упор"?  И это при том, что машина
уже позднее подкрашивалась, поэтому, кстати, тоже уже не может считаться 100% достоверным  "цветовым эталоном".

_"… 3. Не стоит принимать в штыки конструктивную критику. Лично я, например, не ставлю перед собой цель кого-то "утопить" в чем-то, Серега, предполагаю тоже…."_

Никто не против конструктивной критики. Но надо отличать ее от навязывания своего мнения и желания "чтобы чужими руками было нарисовано как хочется мне".

Кроме того, критика "мэтров" предполагает предоставление примеров
"как оно должно  быть", созданных собственными руками.  Но де-факто таких пример нет, а, значит, это не конструктивная критика, а сотрясание воздуха "на почве неудовлетворенного видения".

_"… Более того, всегда рад помочь и поделиться накопленными за десятилетия "варения" в "теме" (окрасочной) знаниями. Не нуждаетесь в помощи, нет проблем, но будьте готовы к конструктивным замечаниям и воспринимайте их достойно... "_ 

По первому предложению - "всегда готовы",  с удовольствием, но это уже "планы на будущее", которые выходят за рамки обсуждения. По второму - сам. выше.

_«…. 4. Сергей, честно сказать, мне не ясны мотивы приведения в книге не для моделистов проекций нижних поверхностей самолетов. Какую смысловую нагрузку в вашем понимании они несут? Был несказанно удивлен сим фактом, поэтому и отписал - "вопросов больше не имею". Но раз уж тут "пошла такая пьянка", осмеливаюсь спросить (без всяких подколок и ерничества)…»_

Создается впечатление, что участники дискуссии читают лишь собственные посты и то, что с ними связано . А ведь на сей счет администратор вполне ясно ответил в самом начале этой ветки: "Видимо для того, чтобы проиллюстрировать как выглядели первые серийные 29-е ))) Серега, не все читатели нашего сайта моделисты или фанаты камуфла. Многие читают статьи просто чтобы узнать что-то новое или из интереса))"

А посему, поскольку книга по истории полка предназначена не только для моделистов, то при определении  ее "лица" в самом начале проекта "худсоветом"  было принято решение - кроме  боковиков,  давать дополнительно виды сверху и снизу ДЛЯ ОЗНАКОМЛЕНИЯ С ДЕТАЛЬНЫМ ВНЕШНИМ ВИДОМ СОБСТВЕННО САМОЛЕТА именно для тех "сирых и убогих",  кому Господь не спослал быть моделистами"  ;)))

В частности, именно поэтому на том же Су-25 не показаны баки, вооружение и.т.п., иначе "за деревьями  не будет видно леса" ;) 

Но, поскольку я сам моделист, то имею полное право  "отвесить ответный булыжник" "мэтрам" - почему в их изданиях для моделистов виды снизу  игнорируются?  Ведь там, кроме однотонной окраски, частенько упускаются такие важные вещи, как следы доработок, разница в расшиве и деталировках у модификаций или машин разных серий и.т.п...  Да и "правильная" "течка" тоже ;)))

_"….2) Уууу, как все запущено.
Во-первых, доказательства должны предоставлять авторы. Пож-ста, приведи док-ва того, что эти самолеты имели 3-х цветный камуфляж..."_

Повторюсь - камуфляж четырехцветный. В принципе, на полиграфских файлах можно законстрастить цветовую разницу полей, но, опять- таки, это будет новый повод для претензий, что цветовая гамма, границы полей не те и.т.п. ;)))

_«… Как справедливо заметил на одном форуме Юра Тепсуркаев, эдак, с-т можно нарисовать в малиново-сиреневом камуфляже и мол, докажите, что такого не было…»_

Да уж, "опыт -сын ошибок трудных"... Юра знает, что пишет, т.к. сам ухитрялся путать не только цвета и оттенки,  но даже и эмблемы на весьма известных самолетах.  Например, на его "гусарском" Су-25 с левого борта была нарисована эмблема  проскуровского полка, а не эмблема "гусар", при всем обилии фото этих машин...

_"… Во-вторых, на известных фото Джуса совершенно отчетливо различимы
четыре цвета камо. Если этого мало и хотите кубинского самоля, вот вам пож-ста. Один экз. сохранился в Луганском музее.
4) И все-таки, какова мотивация? "Я так вижу" - не аргумент..."_

1) Насчет мотивации и "отчетливой различимости" - см. выше.

2) Не поделитесь ли фото А. Джуса, на котором граница цветов "совершенно отчетливо  различима"?

3)  На счет  "Я так вижу" - не аргумент "... Вы же на этой превьюхе де-факто 4-хцветного изображения видите 3 цвета (вернее, поддерживаете видение kfmut-a), а кое -кто и  вообще воспринимает ее как 2-х цветный коричнево-зеленый камуфляж (например, даже из ветеранов,  непосредственно служивших на этих машинах). Точно также, как и на "луганском" фото многим видится только 3 цвета. "Так что, сколько людей - столько видений и мнений, а, как известно, "на всех живых -не угодишь".

Впрочем, учту. На полиграфских файлах сделаю разницу цветов контрастнее.

----------


## An-Z

Вы   видите   суслика ? И я нет, а он есть... (C)

----------


## AndyK

> Повторюсь - камуфляж четырехцветный.


ГДЕ на превьюхе боковика 02 борта 4-х цветный камуфляж, в каком месте? Пусть Сергей Вахрушев ткнет нас носом пож-ста. Ни я, ни kfmut, ни Серега, ни GK21 его не видим, в особенности бурое пятно в верхней части киля. Мы слепы? Иль вы решили рисуночек по-быстренькому перерисовать, а потом сослаться на неконтрасность цветов первоначального варианта и недостаточное разрешение (разрешение очень даже достаточно для того, чтобы увидеть чего там нет)? не проканает :-)

Сергей, вы с художником вообще как-то взаимодействуете? Он знает о 4-х цветности камуфляжа (правда "забывает" нарисовать), ты - нет, и требуешь представить неопровержимые доказательства его 4-х цветности :-)

----------


## AndyK

> Вы   видите   суслика ? И я нет, а он есть... (C)


В точку! Это "невидимый" 4-х цветный камуфляж, маскирующийся под 3-х цветный  :Biggrin:

----------


## Serega

> Серега, не все читатели нашего сайта моделисты или фанаты камуфла. Многие читают статьи просто чтобы узнать что-то новое или из интереса))"


- согласен. Но - вы ж взялись за рисовальную тему, потому делайте ее хорошо.




> Но, поскольку я сам моделист, то имею полное право  "отвесить ответный булыжник" "мэтрам" - почему в их изданиях для моделистов виды снизу  игнорируются?  Ведь там, кроме однотонной окраски, частенько упускаются такие важные вещи, как следы доработок, разница в расшиве и деталировках у модификаций или машин разных серий и.т.п...  Да и "правильная" "течка" тоже ;)))


 - безусловно, было бы лучше дать всё. Но - прикинув одинаковость самолей, я решил, что лучше дать больше схем именно пятен. И так сроки окончания работ затянуты были. Эта инфа более востребована. Но я спорить не буду  - 4 вида лучше, чем три!

И прошу заметить еще раз, что я не стараюсь критиковать вас тотально. А то б вспомнил - что мигарик ваш, на стоянке показанный, стоит ваще-то с необжатой амортизацией  :Biggrin:  (невесомость в подмосковье?)

----------


## Д.Срибный

> И прошу заметить еще раз, что я не стараюсь критиковать вас тотально. А то б вспомнил - что мигарик ваш, на стоянке показанный, стоит ваще-то с необжатой амортизацией  (невесомость в подмосковье?)


Ну это уже не конструктивная критика, это из разряда придирок. Все же это не фотография и не картина в духе фотографического реализма, а схема камуфляжа. Задача - показать схему окраски самолета, а все остальное - уже бонусы.
Так можно до абсурда довести: а вот царапинка не показана, а вот винтик не так повернут, как на фото...

----------


## Mig

> - согласен. Но - вы ж взялись за рисовальную тему, потому делайте ее хорошо.


Серега, _мой дарагай корешшшш_ :Smile: ,  - "имеющий очи, да увидит!" 
Название и СОДЕРЖАНИЕ материала, размещенного на глубоко мною уважаемом портале - "Первые серийные МиГ-29 «в строю». Воспоминания инженеров"!!! Надеюсь, вы еще нормальный литературный русский язык читать не разучились...

Где же вы нашли в этом материале "рисовальную тему"?! 
Впрочем, давно известно, что "кто о чем, а вшивый о бане"...
Не зря же вы в лучших традициях сусловско-андроповских времен - "книжку я не читал, но политику партии разделяю - вредная книжка!" - *Вы, дорогой Серега,* написали ранее в этой ветке:  

"Пока не читал статью, но вопрос уже имею. НАХРЕНА боковик? Может мне объяснят уважаемые любители авиации, что такого на нем показано, что он присутствует? И ваще - де полные камуфла"? 
Ссылку на этот ваш "шедевр" глубины критицизма в журнал "Крокодил" сбросить?

Так что, дарагой кореш Серега, вы уж определись там: с кем вы - с линией коммунистической партии ("не читал"), или с боковиком, который "нахрен" не нужен :Smile: ...

А то получается как-то не по-пацански, не то *он ее, т.е. статью*, не то *он его, т.е. боковик...* :Tongue:

----------


## An-Z

Ребят, давайте всё же ограничемся тут обсуждением данной замечательной статьи. Будет книга, будут в ней рисунки самолётов со всех видов, тогда их и обсудим. Будет у авторов потребность проконсультироваться у кого либо, они найдут возможность это сделать, было бы желание...

----------


## Mig

*Сергей Вахрушев* написал:

_"... Где на превьюхе боковика 02 борта 4-х цветный камуфляж, в каком месте? Пусть Сергей Вахрушев ткнет нас носом пож-ста. Ни я, ни kfmut, ни Серега, ни GK21 его не видим, в особенности бурое пятно в верхней
части киля. Мы слепы? Иль вы решили рисуночек по-быстренькому перерисовать, а потом сослаться на неконтрасность цветов первоначального варианта? не проканает...."_ 

Тогда какой смысл дальше вести обсуждение, если любой вариант будет
воспринят либо как "априори неправильный" либо "быстренько перерисованный", т. е.,  в любом случае, "не канающий"?  Успокойтесь, господа, быстренько перерисовывать для вас ничего не собираюсь. Книга будет делаться по плану, независимо от ваших мнений и оценок. И данный борт в книжном варианте будет представлен по-другому - с подвесками и без шасси.

Автор с художником, естественно, взаимодействует, но не до такой степени, чтобы "вести строжайший учет и контроль" количества цветов и правильности оттенков и пятен - у автора других дел хватает...

Кстати, темой этой ветки было обсуждение ЕГО СТАТЬИ, а не моих заготовок для иллюстраций будущей книги. Поэтому далее не буду внепланово тратить время на "преждевременные доказательства", в т.ч. и по поводу пятен на  киле обр. 1983 г. и обр. 1985 г.  Ждите книгу и читайте.

Благодарю присутствующих за живое и горячее обсуждение моих "неправильностей" и желаю им самим правильных и качественно отрисованных, а самое, главное, ИЗДАННЫХ книг ;)))

----------


## Serega

> Ну это уже не конструктивная критика, это из разряда придирок. Все же это не фотография и не картина в духе фотографического реализма, а схема камуфляжа. Задача - показать схему окраски самолета, а все остальное - уже бонусы.
> Так можно до абсурда довести: а вот царапинка не показана, а вот винтик не так повернут, как на фото...


 - Дим, вот потому я и не говорю, что это важно. Это просто был пример придирки.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

Не встревая в высокомудрые дискуссии, спрошу - а виды снизу-то зачем?
Показать отличия в расшивке от каких-нить чертежей? Да не смешите мои тапочки. Сомневаюсь, что вы их показали. А если и показали, то кто заметит?
Показать обветринг и обгадинг? И опять не смешите мои тапочки. Лучше фотографии живого самолета для демонстрации обгадинга - не найдете. Во-первых. А во-вторых... У меня не ах какой большой опыт общения с живыми самолетами, но даже того малого, что есть, достаточно, чтобы знать, что самолеты... моют. Да. Сегодня он обдристан грязью, а завтра опять как новый. А послезавтра снова обгадилсо.
Так зачем вид снизу-то?

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

И чуть не забыл...
Дяденька Вахрушев, не надо вешать лапшу на уши, не нужно разводить всякую блаблаблу про полиграфское и неполиграфское. Если на фотке ясно видно четыре цвета камуфляжа, ты обязан нарисовать профиль, на котором не менее ясно видно четыре цвета камуфляжа. Об их оттенках можно спорить, согласен, но общее количество цветов обязано соответствовать оригиналу.

PS И прошу тебя, душа моя, не оправдывай собственные ошибки всякими полиграфическими премудростями. Опасность в том, что могут найтись люди, которые в полиграфических премудростях разбираются. В отличие от.

----------


## kfmut

Гм-м, не думал я, что мой простой вопрос так всколыхнёт "народные массы", звиняйте! Радует только то, что в отличии от обсуждения "корейских" боковиков г-на Вахрушева диплома авиационного специалиста сейчас уже не требуют, отделались только частичной цветовой слепотой :-))) Чтож жду выхода книги и спасибо за ответы!

----------


## An-Z

> *Сергей Вахрушев*......
> Благодарю присутствующих за живое и горячее обсуждение моих "неправильностей" и желаю им самим правильных и качественно отрисованных, а самое, главное, ИЗДАННЫХ книг ;)))


По вашему, если кто ни одной книги не издал, то и критиковать ваш труд не имеет права? Для того чтоб понять, что в банке тухлая рыба вам непременно надо  быть технологом пищевой промышленности?

----------


## Mig

Благодарю всех принявших участие в живом и заинтересованном обсуждении опубликованного материала, которое для нас с Сергеем Вахрушевым оказалось весьма познавательным и поучительным!

С наилучшими пожеланиями,

----------


## FLOGGER

Хочу все же высказаться в поддержку Сергея Исаева. Не понравились кому-то цв. боковики-ну не покупайте книгу! Есть такая поговорка: "Каждый сходит с ума по-своему". Одни помешаны на зав. номерах, другие-на камуфляже, третьи еще на чем-нибудь и т. д. (попутно замечу, что меня лично просто тошнит от этого жаргона-камо, камуфла, художнег и пр., пожалейте русский язык, ему и так уже досталось чрезмерно). Своим обсером чужой работы вы рискуете вместе с водой выплеснуть и ребенка. Один недоволен, что один боковик, другой-что их пять. Думаю, что, если б их не было совсем, то упрекнули бы, что нужно было бы дать боковики. На всех, действительно, не угодишь. Заодно замечу, как моделист, что меня, например, совсем не интересуют десятки боковиков (цветных) на один тип самолета, мне это не нужно. Когда я соберусь красить модель в камуфляж, я постараюсь найти неск. нужных мне фотографий и по ним нанесу камуфляж. А сходить с ума из-за неточно отрисованного камуфляжа-это, по-моему, паранойя. "Ах, у Вас там пятнышко не туда заехало. На фото видно, что оно тут, а у Вас оно смещено сюда". Психоз, горячка.
 А авторам нужно просто признать, если они действительно ошиблись, что да ошиблись, проглядели. Исправлять поздно. Да и сама книга, как  я понимаю, посвящена не вариантам окраски самолетов, а совсем другому. За что авторам большое спасибо.

----------


## AndyK

> Хочу все же высказаться в поддержку Сергея Исаева.


А к Сергею по большому счету претензий и нет, статья замечательная, прочел с огромным удовольствием! Все вопросы к Сергею Вахрушеву. И прошу заметить, что мы тут обсуждаем картинку не будущей книги, а нынешней статьи  :Smile: . К сожалению, вместо качественной иллюстрации, целью которой нам было заявлено показать, как выглядели первые Миг-29 234 полка, имеем "мурзилку". Ибо так Миг-29 234 полка (в том числе и борт 02) не выглядели.




> Да и сама книга, как  я понимаю, посвящена не вариантам окраски самолетов, а совсем другому. За что авторам большое спасибо.


Это понятно. Ну так лучше приводите фото, а не рисуйте "халтуру". Времена нынче не те, любители истории продвинутые и потому 
"пипл все схавает" не проходит  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mig

*Сергей Вахрушев* написал:

Господа!
Поскольку я уже попрощался, но  вы никак не можете угомониться и продолжаете задавать вопросы:
_«… Все вопросы к Сергею Вахрушеву. И прошу заметить, что мы тут обсуждаем картинку не будущей книги, а нынешней статьи...»_то «воленс-ноленс» вынужден отвечать, как бы этого не хотелось «супермодератору». В общем, поехали по пунктам. 

*Serega*, 
тёзка, ты не ужели до сих пор не понял прикола насчет «мэтра», в кавычках? И насчет отсутствия видов снизу, которые адресованы, вообще-то, другим, например, готовящимся книгам AndyKa, ты воспринимаешь исключительно на свою персону?
ИМХО, здесь уже нужны таблетки от мании величия. По поводу «необжатой амортизации» - «довожу до вашего сведения», что на чертежах показываются крайние позиции обжатия. Но бывают и промежуточные. В частности, на рисунке показано обжатие для пустого самолета. То, что я не «халтурил» и обратил на это внимание, видно по «просаженности» пневматиков. Или это тоже « в упор не видно» ?
Ты смеешь писать на счет «халтуры» и образцов придирок, если у тебя самого, в единственной твоей изданной книжке тени от крыла нарисованы не от единого источника освещения, а просто повернуты от левой «болванки». Трудоемкость сэкономил… Так это ли не 100%-я халтура? Удивлен, что Антон Павлов, при всей его дотошности, тебя «не побил  канделябрами» за такую работу. 

*Юра Тепсуркаев*,
поскольку ты уже потихоньку мудреешь и становишься мэтром безо всяких кавычек, то открою тебе страшную тайну – когда самолет взлетает с грязи и «обгаживается», то в воздухе его мыть некому. Таковым он и изображен.
И к чему такой нездоровый психоз по поводу вида снизу? Ну, нарисовал я его «для души», так что, я нарушил некую «конвенцию детей лейтенанта Шмидта»? Я ее и не подписывал.  По поводу полиграфии – ты не поверишь, но я немножко разбираюсь, и даже RGB от CMYK-а отличаю.
А «облажался» я, единственно, по невнимательности – jpg сохранил с отключенным слоем коричневых пятен, но, «по закону подлости», увидел это , когда уже «тапки полетели». Скажи, что с тобой такого никогда не приключалось ;)

*kfmut*,
а меня порадовало то, что из-за простого технического «ляпа», я получил возможность наглядно увидеть «а судьи кто» и понять цену их вердиктов.
По поводу «корейских»  боковиков  - мне более важна оценка других «судей» (см. прщ.). А насчет «ценности» ваших мнений Flogger написал достаточно ясно.

*An-Z*,
_«... По вашему, если кто ни одной книги не издал, то и критиковать ваш труд не имеет права? Для того чтоб понять, что в банке тухлая рыба вам непременно надо быть технологом пищевой промышленности?»_
1) При чем тут технологи? Они отвечают за рецептуру, нормы ингридиентов, отработку терморежимов и.т.п. процессов.  Качеством занимается БТК. 
2) В данном случае, в банке не может оказаться тухлой рыбы, потому что и банки–то еще, собственно,  нет.  
3) Ваше обсуждение-осуждение смахивает на претензии к эмбриону, за то что он «не метр-девяносто и не мускулист» ;)  Книга-то еще только делается.
4)  И вообще, какие ко мне могут быть вопросы, если я «забанен по жизни»? Слабо проявить характер и восстановить? Или боитесь? «Пинать связанного» -то легко, но не совсем по-мужицки..

*AndyK*,
«_… не рисуйте "халтуру". Времена нынче не те, любители истории продвинутые и потому "пипл все схавает" не проходит...»_ 
А можно ознакомиться с образцами «качественной нехалтуры», на которые следует равняться? Что-то ваших не видать…. Или это иллюстрации Войлокова? ;)))

----------


## An-Z

Сергей Вахрушев, лично у меня к  вам вопросов давно нет и скорее всего не будет! Ваш подход к рисованию картинок мне ясен и "ценность" их очевидна.. А хамская манера общения не даёт основания на присутствие в наших рядах..

----------


## AndyK

Сергей, а почему через "переводчика" то? Трудно зарегестрироваться, или сайт заблокирован админами?




> А можно ознакомиться с образцами «качественной нехалтуры», на которые следует равняться? Что-то ваших не видать…. Или это иллюстрации Войлокова? ;)))


Придет время и ознакомитесь. А если я сам лично не рисую, это не означает моей некомпетентности в "теме" (окрасочной). Если бы Вы ей занимались с мое, то таких ошибок бы не делали :-) И для того чтобы разбираться в опере, ее вовсе не надо уметь писать )))




> А «облажался» я, *единственно*, по невнимательности – jpg сохранил с отключенным слоем коричневых пятен, но, «по закону подлости», увидел это , когда уже «тапки полетели». Скажи, что с тобой такого никогда не приключалось ;)


Увы и ах.
Сергей, Вы лукавите :-)) Отсутствие коричневых пятен - *не единственная* ошибка в окраске профиля (геометрию самолета в расчет не беру). И отключенным слоем коричневого эти ошибки никак не объясняются :)))) Да, и кстати, ранее Вы нас уверяли, что он (коричневый) есть, но неконтрастный )) 
"Первый класс, вторая четверь", да и только.... )))

----------


## Mig

> Сергей, а почему через "переводчика" то? Трудно зарегестрироваться, или сайт заблокирован админами?


Сергею Вахрушеву доступ на данный ресурс заблокирован.
Модератор An-Z свой запрет в очередной раз весьма "демократично" и "толерантно" подтвердил.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> *Сергей Вахрушев* написал:
> И к чему такой нездоровый психоз по поводу вида снизу?


Да господь с тобой, где ж ты психоз увидел, да еще и нездоровый? Это простое недоумение по поводу присутствия профиля сомнительной, с моей точки зрения, ценности.




> По поводу полиграфии – ты не поверишь, но я немножко разбираюсь, и даже RGB от CMYK-а отличаю.


Ну лови ответный комплимент: ты тоже матереешь. Теперь к различным профилям цветоделения переходи  :Biggrin: 




> А «облажался» я, единственно, по невнимательности – jpg сохранил с отключенным слоем коричневых пятен, но, «по закону подлости», увидел это , когда уже «тапки полетели». Скажи, что с тобой такого никогда не приключалось ;)


Почему нет? Конечно приключалось. Про ту же путаницу с количеством цветов камуфляжа достаточно вспомнить. Только я свои ошибки признаю, не пытаясь юлить.
Сказал бы сразу, что облажался, так и вопросов к тебе никаких - действительно, с кем не бывает. А то понес какую-то пургу (иначе не назовешь) про полиграфический контраст...




> По поводу «корейских»  боковиков  - мне более важна оценка других «судей» (см. прщ.). А насчет «ценности» ваших мнений Flogger написал достаточно ясно.


Для подтверждения достоверности твой "см.прщ." обладает нулевой ценностью. Я это проходил задолго до тебя. Рисовал ветерану первый пришедший на ум камуфл, высосанный из пальца, и в ответ получал: "Да, именно так, вот он, мой ястребок, моя ласточка!" 
Так что не льсти себе. Твой "см.прщ." - это оценка от ветеранов *книги* о ветеранах, а не твоих *рисунков*. Да и оценка, при всей ее приятности, никак на объективную не тянет - кто ж не поблагодарит, когда про него такую книгу напишут  :Wink:

----------


## An-Z

> Сергею Вахрушеву доступ на данный ресурс заблокирован.
> Модератор An-Z свой запрет в очередной раз весьма "демократично" и "толерантно" подтвердил.


Для особо одарённых в очередной раз напомню, что действия модераторов и администратора на форуме не обсуждаются. По всем вопросам следует обращаться посредством "личных сообщений". 
"Демократии" на  нашем форуме не будет, так же как и толерантности, потому как некоторые "редиски" пытаются тут гадить - не выйдет! Ходите под себя!

----------


## Д.Срибный

Сергей, при всем моем уважении, согласно правилам действия модератора можно обсуждать только в личных сообщениях. 
Демократии на форуме у нас нет, это точно. Есть правила, которым всем надо соблюдать.

А вообще AndyK резонно заметил, что сама статья вызывает только положительные эмоции. Все вопросы и споры идут вокруг боковика.

----------


## Serega

> *Serega*, 
> И насчет отсутствия видов снизу, которые адресованы, вообще-то, другим, например, готовящимся книгам AndyKa, ты воспринимаешь исключительно на свою персону?


 - не понял, о чем ты.




> По поводу «необжатой амортизации» - «довожу до вашего сведения», что на чертежах показываются крайние позиции обжатия. Но бывают и промежуточные. В частности, на рисунке показано обжатие для пустого самолета. То, что я не «халтурил» и обратил на это внимание, видно по «просаженности» пневматиков. Или это тоже « в упор не видно» ?


 - так как у тебя показано, самолет может стоять только если с него сняты движки. Более обсуждать эту тему не вижу смысла, потому что ты ею занимался мало, как мне кажется (так как тебе рисовать много других самолей помимо миг-29).




> Ты смеешь писать на счет «халтуры» и образцов придирок, если у тебя самого, в единственной твоей изданной книжке тени от крыла нарисованы не от единого источника освещения, а просто повернуты от левой «болванки». Трудоемкость сэкономил… Так это ли не 100%-я халтура? Удивлен, что Антон Павлов, при всей его дотошности, тебя «не побил  канделябрами» за такую работу.


 - да, смею и буду сметь. акакжи? :Wink:  

Что касаемо теней, то как они расположены, в свете камуфла значения практически не имеет. Да, я не буду спорить, что так наверное правильно с художественной точки зрения (и может красивее), но это никак не влияет на халтурность в сторону увеличения. А если бы располагалась схема на нескольких страницах - ты бы не заметил этого вообще!

И не скрою - на второй том тени будут сделаны так же.

Что касаемо Антохи - то да, он мне про это говорил конечно, этот вопрос нами обсуждался, но был признан идеологически не важным по сравнению с наращиванием числа показываемых самолей.

И конечно, я старался сэкономить трудоемкость. И на втором томе я делаю так же. И это зазорным считать не могу. Если бы это влияло на точность камуфла - это одно, но если нет - то считаю "разные тени" вполне допустимыми.


ЗЫ. Ты, тезка, должен относиться к критике не так болезненно. Это та область, где она будет возникать постоянно. И естественно - ошибки будут. И тебе будут на них указывать. И задача - стремиться постоянно снижать их число. 

Ты думаешь шо, мне не было обидно когда появились фоты борта 12, на котором я облажался отчасти и из-за подхода "в общем, по логике...." или из-за схемы 51, когда я уверовал в "стандарт", а там оказались косые пятна. Бывают ошибки у всех, это не смертельно, просто выводы надо делать.

А ты начинаешь действовать по принципу - "сами вы дураки!". Хотя мог бы сказать - блин забыл слой, спасибо что напомнили. Ан нет - ваш авторский коллектив начал лепить какие то отмазы и считать, кто чё издал.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> И конечно, я старался сэкономить трудоемкость. И на втором томе я делаю так же. И это зазорным считать не могу. Если бы это влияло на точность камуфла - это одно, но если нет - то считаю "разные тени" вполне допустимыми.


Просто для интереса: на одном "ихнем" форуме я показывал свои картинки правого и левого бортов одного самолета. Тени у меня на бортах разные, как будто источник света неподвижен. Так там наоборот сочли это неправильным, не в традициях западной школы рисования боковиков. У них самолет всегда освещается с носа.
Так что ты можешь просто сказать, что на Дойче так рисуют  :Rolleyes:

----------


## FLOGGER

> так как у тебя показано, самолет может стоять только если с него сняты движки. 
> Что касаемо теней, то как они расположены, в свете камуфла значения практически не имеет.


Интересная "объективность" получается: значит расположение теней " в свете камуфла значения практически не имеет", а обжатие стоек имеет?



> И прошу заметить еще раз, что я не стараюсь критиковать вас тотально. А то б вспомнил - что мигарик ваш, на стоянке показанный, стоит ваще-то с необжатой амортизацией  (невесомость в подмосковье?)


Чего стоят эти Ваши слова? И еще вопрос: а что, самолет с необжатой амортизацией рисовать (показывать) нельзя? Какое-то табу? А вообще без колес можно?

----------


## AndyK

> И еще вопрос: а что, самолет с необжатой амортизацией рисовать (показывать) нельзя? Какое-то табу?


Легко, поддомкраченный, на "козелках" :Wink:  




> А вообще без колес можно?


Вообще не вопрос! С убранными шасси, в полетной конфигурации  :Smile:

----------


## Serega

> Интересная "объективность" получается: значит расположение теней " в свете камуфла значения практически не имеет", а обжатие стоек имеет?


 - именно. Какая в принципе разница, "освещается" самоль с носа или с хвоста? Может быть и так и эдак, верно?

А вот если "на бетонке" показан самоль с необжатыми стойками - сие что? сам догадаисся?  :Wink: 




> И еще вопрос: а что, самолет с необжатой амортизацией рисовать (показывать) нельзя? Какое-то табу?


 - можно конечно. Я например так и делаю (опять же из-за того, чтобы не морочиться с показом обжатия). Но я не изображаю "самоль на бетонке". Это просто объект и все. 

ЗЫ. Не надо считать мои постинги "придирками". Заметь, я про обжатие чисто для примера привел, критиковать я это вообще-то не собирался.

И ваще - вопрос был - "нахрена боковик?". Если бы мне ответили - "да хотелось усилить иллюстративную часть, но полного камуфла не нашли, решили так" - мой вопрос был бы исчерпан.

Я бы даже отсутствие 4-го цвета в камуфле не заметил бы - потому что даже точный боковик считаю инфой может и красивой, но недостаточной для маньяков камуфла. :-)

----------


## FLOGGER

> - именно. Какая в принципе разница, "освещается" самоль с носа или с хвоста? Может быть и так и эдак, верно?


Ну, уж, "коль пошла такая пьянка", то могу сказать, что от освещения цвет самолета сильно зависит.




> А вот если "на бетонке" показан самоль с необжатыми стойками - сие что? сам догадаисся?


Я "догадаюсся", что это самолет. Насколько я понимаю, этот рисунок не претендует быть чертежом.






> - можно конечно. Я например так и делаю (опять же из-за того, чтобы не морочиться с показом обжатия). Но я не изображаю "самоль на бетонке". Это просто объект и все.


А изображенный-это не объект?



> ЗЫ. Не надо считать мои постинги "придирками". Заметь, я про обжатие чисто для примера привел, критиковать я это вообще-то не собирался.


Оно и видно.



> И ваще - вопрос был - "нахрена боковик?". Если бы мне ответили - "да хотелось усилить иллюстративную часть, но полного камуфла не нашли, решили так" - мой вопрос был бы исчерпан.


Т. е., если бы боковик Вам понравился, то вопроса бы не возникло? Можно было бы показать?



> Я бы даже отсутствие 4-го цвета в камуфле не заметил бы - потому что даже точный боковик считаю инфой может и красивой, но недостаточной для маньяков камуфла. :-)


Это, к счастью, прокомментировать не могу, т. к. не понял смысла, к тому же не являюсь "маньяком камуфла". Да и маньяки у меня как-то не в чести. Как говорили древние греки-смысл жизни в умеренности.

----------


## AC

*Я от "боковиков" к "текстовикам" перейду с вашего позволения?*  :Smile: 
Интересный эпизод там со стрельбами на Балхаше в 1984 г., в которых МиГ-29 себя не очень проявили, как следует из воспоминаний.
Дело в том, что именно тогда (сентябрь 1984 г.) на Балхаше проводились очень важные и крупные межвидовые учения "Баланс" по оценке способностей ПВО страны противостоять крылатым ракетам типа ALCM и одновременной отработке способов боевого применения новейшего авиационного стратегического комплекса Ту-95МС с Х-55.
В ходе "Баланса" реальным налетам Х-55 (в частности, в последнем третьем эпизоде учений наряд атакующих Х-55 составлял 6 единиц) противодействовали новейшие же на то время системы ПВО С-300ПС и МиГ-31.
Но почему МиГ-29 тогда на Балхаше стреляли только по Ла-17?
Их не допустили к учениям?? На них было решено не тратить Х-55???

----------

